# ambulance driver dancing in his seat, caught on Youtube



## Ridryder911 (Oct 30, 2007)

The video has been removed already.

_McKEESPORT, Pa. -- A local ambulance driver has made his way onto YouTube.com.

The three-minute video shows the ambulance driver dancing in his seat to Justin Timberlake’s popular tune, “Sexy Back,” as he speeds through busy roads and intersections in McKeesport.

The sound of the ambulance siren can be heard over the loud music.

It might have been a joke but not everyone is laughing; especially Earl Kossuth, the director of TransCare Pennsylvania, Inc. Kossuth said the two individuals who are believed to be involved were former employees of TransCare.

Kossuth issued the following statement regarding the YouTube video: "TransCare was alerted by the McKeesport Police Department of a video posted on the Web site YouTube involving a TransCare ambulance. I have not viewed this video however I have been informed of its content.

"We are cooperating with the McKeesport Police Department in their investigation. This is a very serious matter and we have a zero tolerance policy for inappropriate use of our fleet vehicles. TransCare takes every possible measure to assure that our employees are in good standing by conducting pre-employment criminal background checks, pre-employment drug screening as well as random drug testing throughout their employment. We also search the Federal Exclusions list for individuals who are excluded from participation in the Federal Medicare Program. We also provide our staff with a state approved Emergency Vehicle Operators Course and run annual motor vehicle checks through the Pennsylvania State Police on every employee.

"Delivering the highest level of patient care is our main priority and I will take every possible precaution to assure safe and appropriate use of our fleet."_

I don't know which is more disturbing. Dancing while driving or him listening to Justin Timberlake? Yep, we are a group of real professionals. 

R/r 911


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 30, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> I don't know which is more disturbing. Dancing while driving or him listening to Justin Timberlake? Yep, we are a group of real professionals.
> 
> R/r 911




Reading this bad thread on another EMS forum trumps even Justin Timberlake.

http://www.emsresponder.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94709


----------



## firetender (Oct 30, 2007)

Sanctimony in the Free Dictionary is defined as, &quot;Feigned piety or righteousness; hypocritical devoutness or high-mindedness.&quot;There's that which we desire to display to the world and there's that which we do. That happened to have been something that we do that we usually don't display to the world. Therein lies the dumbness; in the broadcasting and no more. Not having seen how dangerous the dancing was, I'll still say Rid, I'll send 20 bucks to the PayPal account of your choice if, and I trust your honesty, you can swear you've never done something as absurd as that Code 3.With Aloha,


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 30, 2007)

Just what EMS needs more of......more bad manners, bad press and there are still folks driving like idiots...... :glare:  No wonder the hard working folks of EMS still bang their heads against the wall........sigh


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 30, 2007)

firetender said:


> Sanctimony in the Free Dictionary is defined as, &quot;Feigned piety or righteousness; hypocritical devoutness or high-mindedness.&quot;There's that which we desire to display to the world and there's that which we do. That happened to have been something that we do that we usually don't display to the world. Therein lies the dumbness; in the broadcasting and no more. Not having seen how dangerous the dancing was, I'll still say Rid, I'll send 20 bucks to the PayPal account of your choice if, and I trust your honesty, you can swear you've never done something as absurd as that Code 3.With Aloha,



Me smarter than having a camera film me though!... 

R/r 911


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 30, 2007)

*Big Brother!!*

Big Brother has a new cousin.... YOU TUBE!!B)


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 30, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Me smarter than having a camera film me though!...
> 
> R/r 911



Rid,
If there is a video of you dancing, with or without the ambulance, I'll put up $20 for a copy.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 30, 2007)

*Rid on DVD!*

HEE! HEE!!


----------



## Guardian (Oct 30, 2007)

One of the questions we use to screen prospective employees is “do you like justin timberlake” and now you know why…. , it prevents so many future problems.

On a serious note, this is what happens when standards are lowered and we let idiots into the profession.


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Oct 30, 2007)

I've totally jammed out to the radio driving priority one.  Especially in a police car....but never mind really."Hey mickey your so fine your so fine you blow my mind HEY MICKEY"


----------



## MMiz (Oct 30, 2007)

Show Me The Video!  Showww Meeee Thee Videeeoo!


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.wpxi.com/video/index.html

near the bottom

The driving wasn't much more impressive than the dancing.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow! that's it? Sorry, I really do more than that every day! The driver did speed through intersections, and carelessly went through a school zone. For the dancing, I did not see any, rather him shuffling in his seat and clapping his hands, which is really not any more than answering a radio, cell phone in comparison. 

Albeit, nothing that promotes professionalism, but rather it appears the media made a bigger deal than what is portrayed. 

R/r 911


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Oct 31, 2007)

So her code three driving needs a little work but i've seen worse.


----------



## bstone (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll pay a dollar to see 

Ridryder911 GONE WILD!!!!


----------



## Rattletrap (Oct 31, 2007)

Guardian said:


> One of the questions we use to screen prospective employees is “do you like justin timberlake” and now you know why…. , it prevents so many future problems.
> 
> On a serious note, this is what happens when standards are lowered and we let idiots into the profession.



We have rock the squad day in honer of these guys. Whole company participated.


----------



## KillTank (Dec 18, 2007)

i would be jamming out to queens, bohemian rhapsody. It would be waynes world ems style haha


----------

